# Training DVDs/Videos?



## SoonerChris (Sep 26, 2012)

Want to start training early and want my 9 year old to help. What DVDs or online videos are the members here most impressed with?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

The Youtube video channels by ZakGeorge and Kikopup are among my favorite!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Another vote for Kikopup!

Here are a couple videos on clicker training basics (first by Kikopup and second by Pamela Marxsen): 












"Watch Me" game as shown by Pamela Marxsen:​






A neat way to teach "Drop":​






I loved Susan Garrett's Crate Games dvd as well: Crate Games on Dogwise.com


----------



## SoonerChris (Sep 26, 2012)

So is the clicker method everyone's favorite? And what should I be using for a "treat"? Her food? Cheerios?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I LOVE Crate Games (available on DVD)- especially for puppies. Helps teach impulse control.

And your kids can help with it. Puppies pick up on it pretty quick.... and it will help with keeping her crate or xpen as a happy positive place for her to be when you are away from the house 

And for Clicker Training - YES... Clicker training is FUN and a 9 year old would easily be able to do this as well.

You may want to pick up a fun book like 101 Dog Tricks - and have your kiddo teach puppy some fun tricks like "bow" or "wave" or "spin"....

I mix up training with my pups - we do basic obedience but I mix in "fun" tricks between learning "sit" and "down".... so we did "sit" and "spin" for Grace first.... 

Clicker Training keeps it fun


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

A clicker is a really helpful training tool as it allows you to mark the instant when your dog is doing the desired behavior. It is fast, unique and consistent. You can also mark desired behaviours with a quick "Yes!" but most people seem to find that a clicker helps them train better.

Keep training exercises short and fun. I aim for 5 min or less even with my dogs as adults. You can do several training sessions per day--just keep each of them short. Aim to end the session before your dog starts getting bored and distracted or full of treats. 

I would use something really desirable as a training treat for new behaviours. I like cooked chicken breast or liver cut into tiny pieces. Tiny cubes of cheese or hot dog work well too. You can test your dog and see what she likes best. Only offer it during training sessions--keep it special--don't spoil. I tend to use kibble to reinforce already learned behaviours and when my dogs have empty stomachs. When we're learning new behaviours I want them to really focus, so I bring out the tastiest treats I can.


----------



## SoonerChris (Sep 26, 2012)

Started clicker training, seems to be going ok. Thanks for the video links from Youtube. I have been watching A LOT of them.

Clicker question. Do you charge your clicker before EACH training session or just the first time to introduce to the clicker?


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Usually just the first time is adequate. You just need to prime the clicker until your pup gets what it's all about--that the click means a yummy treat is about to come her way. So chances are she understands that already (you can probably tell if she does) and you can begin future training sessions with some other simple things. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, you usually only have to "charge" it once 

I start training sessions going over things they already know how to do... so 3-4 easy things. Then we go into the new stuff for a bit. Then back to what they know.

Only do one new thing at a time until she gets the idea of "learning".... Gus can learn 3-4 new things a training session now that he is almost 3 years old.

Grace still needs 1 at a time. Or she gets confused and starts doing everything she *knows* trying to get the click and treat LOL


----------

